# Setting up codeigniter in Dreamweaver CS 5.5



## shroom1986 (Sep 18, 2012)

I am looking for information on how to set up a code igniter project in Dreamweaver CS 5.5 with code hinting like you can for Zend framework.


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Here's Your Answer! 

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12475598/setting-up-codeigniter-in-dreamweaver-cs-5-5

Good Luck!


----------

